# memorizing algorithoms



## troyknowsitall (Nov 14, 2011)

here is my method on how to memorizing algs


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 14, 2011)

"that is a faster way to memorize algorithms"

Faster than what? 

Also I would recommend against doing R2' in that T perm

Oya and say R prime for R', not R inverted.


----------



## jla (Nov 14, 2011)

It hurts my ears when someone says inverted instead of prime...

And this is by far not the easiest way to memorize algorithms...

F2L pair tracking is dead simple and effective


----------



## David Emms (Nov 15, 2011)

I do similar to this except I have them on-screen whilst learning them. I'll perform it over and over again without looking at the cube, then look away from the screen and it's then muscle memory 

I think it all comes down to personal preference, although sometimes you have to re-think what you're doing because what you prefer may not be the most efficient way


----------



## troyknowsitall (Nov 16, 2011)

i agree


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 16, 2011)

Why do you turn the Right side counterclockwise for the R2? that is slow in my mind...


----------



## rk960925 (Nov 16, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## troyknowsitall (Nov 16, 2011)

i wasent realy thinking of speed its more of a demonstation and its also personal prefrence


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 16, 2011)

well since the point of cubing (in a speedcubers point of view) is to be fast. The way you are doing the R2 is slower than if you turn it the other way. I promise you will like it more.


----------



## troyknowsitall (Nov 16, 2011)

i know i just for some odd reason i didnt do that


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 7, 2011)

Use triggers to memorize algorithms, it's a faster way to learn.


----------

